# Авиация > Литература >  Лётчики за письменным столом

## Sizif

Прошу извинить за непонятный сбой: сервер в списке тем вместо заголовка "Начинающим фанатам авиации" повторно выдал заголовок "Лётчики за письменным столом".
==================================================  ============
Тот, кто читал в своё время роман Александра Беляева "Ариэль"( и тот, кто не читал -тоже!), с удовольствием прочтёт и фантастический роман Александра Ломма "Ночной орёл", написанный на сходную тему, но события которого происходят не в экзотической Индии, а можно сказать у нас(точнее - почти у нас) - во время Великой Отечественной войны...

1)В. М. Кропанин
АЛЕКСАНДР ЛОММ - ПИСАТЕЛЬ С ДВУМЯ ГРАЖДАНСТВАМИ
http://www.fandom.ru/about_fan/kropanin_2.htm
--------------------------------
2)Биография
http://smallweb.ru/library/aleksandr_lomm/
---------------------------------
3) Александр Ломм. "Ночной Орел".
http://read.bookam.net/read/lomm_ale...hnoi_orel.html
---------------------------------
4)Александр Ломм. 
  "Ночной Орел"(читать)
http://lib.rin.ru/doc/i/725p.html
http://bookz.ru/authors/lomm-aleksan...2a079ffc7.html
http://www.ladoshki.com/?books&id=17908
http://www.oldsf.ru/GUARD/lomm3.htm
==================================

*Владислав Крапивин*
Биография В.Крапивина 
http://www.litera.ru/stixiya/articles/898.html

Владислав Петрович Крапивин родился в городе Тюмени, 14 октября 1938 года, в семье педагогов Петра Федоровича и Ольги Петровны Крапивиных. В 1956 году поступил на факультет журналистики Уральского государственного университета им. А. М. Горького. 
Во время обучения в университете был зачислен в штат газеты "Вечерний Свердловск". Несколько лет работал литературным сотрудником и заведующим отделом в журнале "Уральский Следопыт". Позднее, в 1965 году, ушел на творческую работу. В 1961 году Владиславом Крапивиным был создан детский отряд "Каравелла" (в 1965 году над отрядом взял шефство журнал "Пионер"). Профиль отряда - журналистика, морское дело, фехтование. Отряд существует до настоящего времени, ранее имел статус пионерской дружины, пресс-центра и парусной флотилии журнала "Пионер". Владислав Петрович руководил отрядом более тридцати лет, в настоящее время во главе "Каравеллы" молодые выпускники отряда. Первая книга Владислава Крапивина "Рейс "Ориона"" вышла в 1962 году в Свердловске. Спустя два года автор был принят в члены Союза писателей СССР. В настоящее время у В. Крапивина около двухсот изданий на различных языках. Его книги были включены в "Золотую библиотеку избранных произведений для детей и юношества", "Библиотеку приключений и научной фантастики", "Библиотеку мировой литературы для детей", в японскую 26-томную серию "Избранные сочинения русских писателей для подростков". Книги Владислава Крапивина неоднократно переиздавались в Польше, Чехословакии, Болгарии, Германии, Японии, Венгрии, переводились на английский, испанский, персидский и другие языки. Часть произведений Владислава Крапивина были экранизированы и показывались по Центральному телевидению. Нескольких премий был удостоен фильм "Колыбельная для брата" по сценарию Владислава Крапивина и Станислава Фурина. Владислав Петрович Крапивин - лауреат премии Ленинского комсомола, премии "Аэлита" журнала "Уральский Следопыт" и Союза писателей РСФСР, премии имени А. Гайдара журнала "Пионер" и других литературных премий. За литературную и общественную деятельность награжден орденами Трудового Красного Знамени, Дружбы народов, медалью "За доблестный труд", знаком ЦК ВЛКСМ имени А. Гайдара. Почетный гражданин города Екатеринбурга, в котором живет и работает более сорока лет. 
-----------------
ib.Ru: Владислав Крапивин
http://www.lib.ru/KRAPIWIN/
--------------------------
Владислав Крапивин.Официальная страница
http://www.rusf.ru/vk/
----------------------------
Владислав Крапивин
САМОЛЕТ ПО ИМЕНИ СЕРЕЖА
http://www.aldebaran.ru/kid/krapiv/krapiv3/

Вот отрывок:

"Правда, я никогда не видел свой самолет со стороны. Во время таких снов я сразу оказывался в кабине. Но уж кабину-то знал до каждой заклепки, до каждой царапинки на приборном щитке. 
Наверно, потому, что я прочитал толстенную книгу о всяких самолетах, мне было понятно, как пользоваться приборами. Я видел их совершенно отчетливо, как наяву. Черные циферблаты в никелированных зубчатых ободках, с фосфорическими цифрами. Здесь был показатель высоты - альтиметр, искусственный горизонт, маленький шариковый компас с белыми делениями на пояске-экваторе, счетчик горючего (которое никогда не кончалось), показатель скорости... Была и рукоятка триммера с поцарапанным эбонитовым шариком на конце (это такое устройство, чтобы облегчать управление рулем и элеронами). 
Желтая лампочка в пластмассовом колпаке светила у меня над головой. Она укреплена была на плоскости верхнего сплошного крыла, которое нависало над кабиной, словно крыша. 
Кабина была одноместная, открытая, только спереди ее защищало очень выпуклое (как половинка шара) оргстекло. 
Перегнувшись через борт, я мог увидеть небольшое, туго надутое колесо на оттопыренной лапе шасси. Посмотрев назад, мог разглядеть высокое перо руля. И знал: на нем написано "L-5" (хотя самолет был мало похож на дяди Юрину модель). 
А глянув перед собой, видел я бетонную дорожку из квадратных плит - она уходила в лунный искрящийся туман. 
Я поворачивал ключ стартера. Чух-чух... - несколько редких взмахов винта сотрясали кабину и плоскость. Но сразу винт превращался в почти невидимый мерцающий круг, и вместо тряски появлялась мелкая щекочущая дрожь. Воздух начинал свистеть вдоль бортов. Стрелки на циферблатах вздрагивали, как усики проснувшихся бабочек. 
И вот он - миг, от которого замирает сердце. 
Я тяну рычажок газа. Еще... Поехали... Колеса подрагивают на стыках плит. Еще газу! Ручку управления - потихоньку на себя... Ф-ф-ф! - шипит воздух, и крылья мягким взмахом поднимают над бетоном. Я вжимаюсь в клеенчатое сиденье. Посильнее тяну к себе обмотанную синей изолентой рукоять... "
==================================================  ======

Николай Владимирович Богданов
(1906 - 1988)
Один из старейших советских писателей. Он написал много книг для детей и для взрослых, получивших горячее признание у нашей читательской общественности.
http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/B/BOGDAN...nov_N._V..html

Богданов Николай Владимирович
(5.03.1906 – 21.11.1989)
http://www.library.ryazan.su/rcl/e_map/2/3/1.htm

В ТАРУСЕ ПРОШЛИ ЧТЕНИЯ, ПОСВЯЩЕННЫЕ ЖУРНАЛИСТУ И ДЕТСКОМУ ПИСАТЕЛЮ НИКОЛАЮ БОГДАНОВУ
http://www.regions.ru/news/1957975/

Книги Н.В.Богданова
http://www.biblus.ru/Default.aspx?auth=1b4e06g7

Николай Владимирович Богданов.
" О смелых и умелых"
(рассказы в сборнике на авиационную тему)

1)БОЕВОЙ ДРУГ
2)ЛЁТЧИК ЛЕТУЧИЙ
3)ПОЕДИНОК С ПРИВИДЕНИЕМ
4)КОМСОМОЛЕЦ КОЧМАЛА
5)ЧТО СЛУЧИЛОСЬ С НИКОЛЕНКО
6)ПОБЕДНЫЙ БОЙ ТИМУРА ФРУНЗЕ
7)ТАЛИСМАН
8)БЕССМЕРТНЫЙ ГОРНИСТ
9)НЕИЗВЕСТНЫЕ ГЕРОИ
10)ТАЙНА ЮЛЯ ЯРВИ
11)ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ АНГЕЛ
12)НОВАЯ СЕВЕРНАЯ САГА
13)ФЮНФКИНДЕР
http://bookz.ru/authors/bogdanov-nik.../1-smelye.html
http://lib.ru/PRIKL/BOGDANOW/smelye.txt
==================================================  =

----------


## Elfien

скачать книги бесплатно в формате fb2 через форму поиска можно найти самые разные книги

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

https://vaul.ru/rasskazy/letchiki-o-poletakh-rasskazy

----------


## OKA

> Я прочел его книгу в начале - середине 80-х. По моему называлась "Под Крылом цемесская бухта"(В библиографии почему то нет похожего. Наверно урезанный вариант). Там в небольшом формате(типа покетбука) было отпечатана серия книг-воспоминаний о боях на Малой земле.


На форуме упоминалась ещё одна его книга :

Издание: Минаков В.И., Гневное небо Тавриды. — М.: ДОСААФ, 1985

ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Минаков В.И., Гневное небо Тавриды

----------


## OKA

" Интересные воспоминания Андрея Погребного о службе в дальней авиации (Ту-16, Ту-95К)

https://www.proza.ru/avtor/pogrebnoy1952

Особые случаи в полёте, сложные посадки, и просто зарисовки из лётной жизни начиная с курсантских времён и до окончания службы в ДА, потом немного ещё о полётах в ГА на Ту-134."

Про военную авиацию - Страница 95

----------


## Fencer

Авиация и Космонавтика 8,1967

----------


## OKA

" ...К столетнему юбилею легендарного лётчика московское издательство «Яуза» подготовило отличный подарок как самому герою, так и всем, кто интересуется историей военно-воздушных сил СССР. Под одной обложкой переизданы обе книги воспоминаний Василия Васильевича: «Что было — то было» и «Избранники времени». Получившийся толстый том в 672 страницы — безусловный must read для каждого любителя качественных военно-исторических мемуаров..."

Подробнее :

https://warspot.ru/16219-retsenzii-w...anniki-vremeni

----------


## Fencer

На самолете нормально работают только ЧАСЫ! или «Замечаний нет» https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ef6c...7e163ef18ee556

----------


## Fencer

«Была утыкана, как ежик»: генерал-майор авиации рассказал, как в кабину его Су-25 попали 138 поражающих элементов https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...tm_source=smi2

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Как летали на «шиле». Воспоминания лётчика Ту-22.
А.И.Чупин.
Легенды и мифы авиации, вып. 6.

https://yadi.sk/d/yWpO6CdTk4ER1g
https://my-files.su/i8v2v7

----------


## Бурундук

Ну раз всё-равно в сеть попал, возьмите редакционный файл.
Просьба на известные файлообменники не выкладывать.

https://yadi.sk/i/6ti0gLyMCM7_rA

----------


## Fencer

Афганский заход https://proza.ru/2014/01/18/596

----------


## Fencer

«Служил Советскому Союзу» - книга рассказов о вертолетах

----------

